

HN Comment Generator - rbranson
http://ancomment.com/

======
debacle
Either HN commenters are not very smart or this generator isn't very good, but
nice attempt. Keep at it.

------
samlev
Markov chain generator seeded off existing comments?

------
herval
This doesn't even seem to generate actual PHRASES... Let alone "fake comments"

The "comments" I got reloading it 4 times:

"Sal and make it",

"this in a strong visceral 'no time reading up'",

"essentially a lot, and disabled",

"com/The+Starter+the+Architect+the+Deb. Advogato."

------
jcapote
Cricket - 7 years ago, but a focus not minor language like actionscript and
they just getting downvoted - it to see it could live person in other company.
Less clever people just take the next Google Marketplace. Royskopp* Abroreal -
we were doing business control?

------
bsphil
Ipads are indexed certainly isn't as well versed in Finland, the organization
that future searchers . Single-sex education beside the actual lecture with
HTML that idea of the market. Physics.

------
assplecake
Smart play were already been using them for quite a watch AJ/BBC you've been
discussed on my whole mushrooms. These affairs often turn flaky.
RSS/twitter/reddit/HN feed them!

------
twiceaday
"XP, Vista and I plan in their misery. I'll assure you may help you write
something. Nasa doesn't exist for pypy."

------
ChuckMcM
Obligatory XKCD: <https://xkcd.com/810/>

